# Snow For Boston Tonight!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Im sorry good people, sometimes i just cant help myself.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Latest update the storm turned left, only hot weather due now! Sorry.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Scott you need help.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey, it was as warm today as it was this passed January!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*We had snow on Friday at work...*

For real, we had sleet change over to snow with about 3" at the summit of the Mount Washington Auto Road.
We even discussed loading one of the spreaders to make sure the tourist could get down safely...(Ford on right ready to go year round)
It was better today 35 degrees with a windshill of 25+-..


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Oshkosh;393140 said:


> For real, we had sleet change over to snow with about 3" at the summit of the Mount Washington Auto Road.
> We even discussed loading one of the spreaders to make sure the tourist could get down safely...(Ford on right ready to go year round)
> It was better today 35 degrees with a windshill of 25+-..


Wow. Is it like that all year round there? Id love to live there. I hate the head. Ill take the cold weather anytime. Does that Fisher belong to that Ford?


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

I would have to say the potential is there year round for some form of frozen stuff to hit the top...
The fisher there goes to that Ford, the new Chevy Duramax that we have doesn't have its plow yet.They both do have heated stainless spreaders on them.
The larger six wheelers (we have 3) Don't have plows and if they see snow it is only for removal from the parking lots otherwise they stay inside all winter.
Some time mid August I am told we could start to see freezing and icing from the 4 mile point up to the summit (7.5 mile mark).Early/Mid Oct the road could be shut down for the season with snow.Then the Cats and snow coaches come out to play.
We are still in the middle of rebuilding the gravel roads from the winter/spring about 1.5 miles to go....Should be finished this week with any luck..



Quality SR;393141 said:


> Wow. Is it like that all year round there? Id love to live there. I hate the head. Ill take the cold weather anytime. Does that Fisher belong to that Ford?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I could go for some snow right now. 10 hours in the sun with a high temp of 98 is no fun.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*It wasnt that cool....*

Dont feel bad it was kind of warm today at 5,000',It was blowing 50-57mph most of the day and about 75-80 degrees.Got home and it was 93, I dont like the heat.....



First Time Out;393319 said:


> I could go for some snow right now. 10 hours in the sun with a high temp of 98 is no fun.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Today was the same temp, but the humidity was the killer today. Oh well, one more day and it'll be nice again. 70 and sunny is the only way to go during the summer.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes indeed, this week has been tough in the heat. It would be nice to get my last plowing check for 3-17-07. :realmad:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

lawn king;393390 said:


> Yes indeed, this week has been tough in the heat. It would be nice to get my last plowing check for 3-17-07. :realmad:


Got to love the dead beats. :crying:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Wer were steam cleaning all the mowers today at work before we sent the steam cleaner out for the summer. It's a cool (well, neat) machine. I've never used one before and it worked great. They's be awsome in the winter for cleaning plows. Anyway, it was about 90 degrees today and that steam cleaner had to be blowing 150 degree water. That was not fun!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

If i dont have my own private gig this winter, im going to lay low & work in my shop all winter. I just dont have the patience to chase my plowing money all summer at the same time im trying to operate my lawn business.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Had snow again on the 1st.*

We had snow at the top of the hill July 1st.Enough so they had to close to drive to the summit......
If we have snow in August there will be a good chance that we will have snow every month of this year..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do you know what this means.


----------

